# Panels untereinander anordnen



## phlux (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte in einem Panel mehrere andere Panels untereinander anordnen, die Panels sollen dabei nicht höher als 100px sein. Im grundegenommen soll alles so aussehen wie wenn man untern Windows in die Systemsteuerung geht und dann Software hinzufügen/entfernen will, oder wie im Firefox das Downloadfenster. Jedoch krieg ich das mit den gegebenen Layoutmanagern nicht so hin wie ich das will.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich das Problem angehen soll?

mfg chris


----------



## flashray (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Chris,

nimm ein JScrollPane. Und füge darin JPanels in der gewünschten größe und Anzahl ein. Als Layoutmanager könntest du Beispielsweise ein GridLayout(0,1) nehmen bzw. BoxLayout(BoxLayout.Y_AXIS). Natürlich würde es auch mit anderen Funktionieren. Einfach etwas herumprobieren bist du das richtige gefunden hast.

Auch Schick wäre ein JXTaskPane:
http://swinglabs.org/demos.jsp

Das ist vielleicht nicht primär dafür gedacht, aber damit müsste man mit wenig Mühe die Panels wie in der Softwareeinrichtung von Windows implementieren können.

Komponenten wie JButtonBar bzw. JOutlookBar könnte man auch vielleicht hierfür verwenden:
http://common.l2fprod.com/

Du hast die Wahl  !


Vg Erdal


----------



## phlux (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo flashray,

danke für deine umfassende Antwort, klappt jetzt so wie ich mir das gedacht habe 

Und thx für die Links auf die zusätzlichen Komponenten.

mfg chris


----------

